# plasti dipping my stock rims soon...questions



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

So im going to be plasti dipping my stock LT rims soon, just a few questions.

First, about how many cans should the job take? I have about 3/4 to a full cans worth in the 2 i already have but i want to save that for the lower grill and re-dipping the interior trim.

Second, what would look better, the standard matte look or should i consider trying a gloss look?

And last, what is everyones opinion on blue lug nuts? Im trying to go for a silver and black with hints of blue look on my cruze


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Blue lugs are sweet, do them for sure. Its all on you if you want matte or gloss. Look at dipyourcar on youtube for help, examples and everything else you could ever need.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i barley used 3.25 cans on my ECO rims and make sure to do a light first coat let dry then apply full coat evenly and don't freak out the first time you spray this stuff if you have never used it it kinda freaked me out. i like matte myself


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

yeah i used it on my badges lol it didnt come out too bad but i can tell i did it wrong lol, kinda suprised me

Then i tried to do the console trim which ended up being a DISASTER

Re dipped it though and it came out better, could be even better but ill take it 

I hope i dont need 3 cans, i was at the store and only bought 2 thinking it would be enough...


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm in for results!


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

You might want to add hints of pink as well. that would be sweet. This forum is hilarious


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

getblended said:


> You might want to add hints of pink as well. that would be sweet. This forum is hilarious


What is the purpose of this post?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> What is the purpose of this post?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


He's just a downer that's all he post.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CCrowd (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a black 2011 Cruze with dark tinted windows. Decided to plasti-dip my stock wheels, "cruze" symbol on back, and the bowties, but only the actualy senter of the bowties so that the chrome stood out on them as well. My husband prefers the matte look, but seeing how it's my car, I'd rather have them shiny  Really thinking about re-doing the wheels to a colored plasti-dip like pink or purple


----------



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

I purchased a can for each wheel just to be safe, but when I finished I had about half a can left in each so maybe about 3 cans?


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Post pics of the rims when your done! I wanna do them to mine but I wanna see what they look like first


----------



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

Southpaw1456 said:


> Post pics of the rims when your done! I wanna do them to mine but I wanna see what they look like first


Here are mine I did a few weeks ago.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

endub said:


> Here are mine I did a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looks really good! It looks like you used a gloss coat. Did you?

You gotta get those windows tinted!


----------



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

Southpaw1456 said:


> Looks really good! It looks like you used a gloss coat. Did you?
> 
> You gotta get those windows tinted!


No gloss coat. I just layed it on really heavy. 
And yes, hoping to have the windows tinted soon.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

